# [Journal] Turn this into this ? [Input wanted]



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello! 

Been a while since i have been around here, a few months at least, or even a year, back when i was here i was interested in getting into shape - one problem turned out i had an abdominal hernia, well actually 2 abdominal hernia's and one behind my belly button, so 3 total.

As of March 2005 i had the operation to have them repaired, to this day i have had some issue with the right side - it was a very large hole, and it seems i could have another small hole (about 5cm) as i keep getting a bubble of fluid building up, i go into the Doctor tomorrow (Jan 20th) to see if it is a hole, or just more fluid, i have already had it drained 2 times with a massive horse needle! If it just needs draining then after the doctors i am hitting World Gym for a membership here - already been and got all the info i need, well the basics i needed to know.Once i get the word from the Doc tomorrow, it will more or less decide my route and how soon i can start my changes.


[history / goals blah blah blah]

Anyways, i am sick and tired of my aging flabby body (i am 26 now, 27th Oct), over the last 5 years i have gone down hill from being an active person, very active, biking for hours, i mean 6-10 hours a day for the fun of it, to playing basketball 7 days a week for 6+ hours straight, when i lived in the Caribbean running on the beach every night after work, swimming at night for hours, I used to actually get commented on on m "girlish figure" in the sense of having broad shoulders, thin waist and nice legs,  to nothing but a desk job behind a computer for most of my days, and then @ home or going out clubbing till 7am drinking like a fish! (liqour here is cheap and i know everyone so the drinks are always strong!)

I see so many people these days, especally fat obesse people and think i would hate to look like that then realize that is the path i am on and i want to change it. I see beautiful women who take care of their body' and think now i want a woman who takes care of her body and for that, i need to start to take care of mine first to improve my self confidence which i do lack considerably when it comes to clothes coming off.


As it stand right now i am:

6'4
215-218lbs (vary through out the day)

I dont consider my self "fat" - but i do have some, well, enough that i want to convert from Fat to muscle.

I always feel tired, i am up @ 6am to work for 7 , work to 3pm infront of a computer - i am the head of a Support department, and so i often get after hours calls for help from employee's, i get home from work and crash on the couch and have no energy for ANYTHING, except watching TV or chill'n behind my laptop viewing forums and drinking redbull , or cocacola, i try going to bed early now but if i am in bed @ 9-10pm - i cant sleep for crap, but if i go to bed @ 12am - 1am, i can get up @ 6am with out second thought, but still feel drained, 1mp in the afternoon hits and i can barely keep my eyes open.

My diet consists of nothing worth eating, alot of fast food for lunch @ work, maybe 3-4 times a week i make my own food, usually BBQ chicken, or steak of pork chops with some canned veggies, green beans are my fav or carrots 

I think about the only good thing that goes into my body and something i would die with out is Milk, ever since i was young i drank milk like mad, i hate the taste of water and drink milk all i can! i would say i average about 2-3 litre's a day - i buy it in a case of 24 x 1L cartons here and will sit down with 1L carton like it is a dirnking box! - Maybe that is why i have never broken a bone , 2nd to that is apple juice - i will take a 2L jug like i do my milk and drink the whole thing over a short period of time - i really do hate water, but i think i get enough "water" via the milk and apple juice. But i am sure i need more water.

So what is next for me ? Well i am hoping i can get some help here - i am reading everything, again, like when i first joined to get updated on things, - i got some pics, dont cry when you see them , i almost do. I have reviwed the members gallery to get some idea's of a goal / look i would like to reach for, obviously i wont look like other members, but i have them for reference and to show others how i would like to smilarily look.

Now the punishing part - what i look like as of about 20 mins ago - dont mind the whiteness - yes i live in Costa Rica, but spend most of my time indoors. I did not take any legs pics as my legs actually look fine really - i do need to tone them, they need more size, but it is the upper body flab i am focusing on.

No, i dont like body hair much, i dont wax, i was lucky and hair very fine blond body hair for the most part, i just trim 

Flabbyman!!!!!






Tummy isnt big, but it could be ALOT smaller! if i push it out it goes out pretty far!





God dam i got one UGLY back!!!





Okay, camera angle, my arms arent little midget sticks..LOL







Going throught the Members Galleries i came across some profiles whom had nice shape to them and have something i would like to work towards, in terms of shape.

Example one:

Kentdog
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...o/4435/cat/500/perpage/24/sort/1/ppuser/13600

I like his arm shape not flexed, subtle but not huge with massive veins popping out - i would like something smiliar. He also appears to have nice shaped chest area and over all a "tall lean" look.

next BillytK03
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...o/4419/cat/500/perpage/24/sort/1/ppuser/13616
I like his Pecks, i am not sure how much control one can have over their pec's but i would like to work my pecs so that they do get large not only at the bottom but along the top at the collar bone area, so they dont look like saggy tits not flexed.

Last Animalmachine
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...to/4863/cat/500/perpage/24/sort/1/ppuser/9664

i like his front view the side shape of his arms, his abs also dont seem to be overkill, but worked good enough they show well with out flexing...




Well, that is alot of blabbering! You still with me ? goood! you do care i knew it!

Well , i guess now it is question time, i do plan to ask ALOT of questions, you can point me to links and info, which i am likely readin now,  but i will still ask questions as i like response to more direct questions, incase i did over read something.

Here is where you, yeah you, the person reading this if you havent fallen asleep yet can help me!


Diet - what do i do! I love Chicken! I want to buy a rice maker.
Home routines (got free weights) - things that arent to straining to start due to hernia..
Tracking - best ways to track progress, weight / body fat - intake of food
*Motivation!* - I am always tired, do i need some suppliment to get me off my ass and gt me start? This is my biggest issue, i was looking @Robert DiMaggio pills he has but to me they sound like viagra..lol Which i dont need 

So help turn this flabby sexy man into a lean sexier man


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 19, 2006)

Well i found the answer to my peck's question, i guess i just work em' and hope for the best!

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41879


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 19, 2006)

You just gotta hit it hard, eat right, and have the motivation.

Go on www.bodybuilding.com, and maybe look at some of the inspirational literature.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 19, 2006)

Go g Go g go go go go  

 Good to see you back.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 19, 2006)

Well look slike ya got some work to do so just hit the gym hard and steady and you'll see results!

Don't bother trying to go very low cals right now just keep slightly above maint and build some LBM!  JMHO  Stick to the basics and you'll blow up!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 20, 2006)

k so for now work on the gym / working out part just to sart burning off the fat and once i start to get some shape into me then worry about the proper diet, eating every 3 hours etc more so ?


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, good news i dont have another hernia, it is just fluid, but doctor doesnt know why it keeps coming back, if on jan 31st i have more fluid i do have to have a small incision and have a tueb in me for 5-6 days to drain anything out, which should do it. 

he said i am good to go as for going to the gym, just dont tryin benching 300lbs on the first day.

So looks like tomorrow or toniht i can do some shopping for an incline / decline bench and some gym clothes


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 22, 2006)

Well i got a incline / flat bench, with a leg piece and also an arms add-on, wasnt to expensive, somehting small to start $220, will get some pics, up, also got some new shoes, spent the day today re-arranging furniture, Friday night i went out as my last party hard night, was good.

Now to work on the routine


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 30, 2006)

*holly crap!!!!* - i was going through some old pictures, and this is how i used to look@ about age 20

Do you think i could look like this again?  thinking back though i was like 160lbs i think (back when i lived in the caribbean), but i was, mmmm 20 - so 6 years ago almost

Have you ever gone back on old picss and said - hot deum!  too bad i had no self confidence back then 

must...


get...


it....

back..


COME ONE!! motivate me people!!! - i have serious motivation issues so all help is needed.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Feb 2, 2006)

Decided that once i get back from my Vacations Feb 20th i am joining the gym, i have been sticking to a very basic routine 3 days a week @ home now, my eating has gotten better, ym gorvery bill was about $100 cheap cause i didnt buy any "crap", but man my legs hurts! thas for sure


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jun 23, 2006)

wow - i had forgot about this thread.

Not too much to update on, havent hit the gym yet, but i have lsot 12lbs 


i have gotten a much MUCH better eating habit - i have cut back on ym fast food by at least %90 - i am eating more regular now.

i would take some pics, but i cant tell any difference.

i wam working on a nice gardening project which ismy excercise (it is fun moving almost a ton of bricks - literally)


Will update as needed.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Aug 23, 2006)

are my pics too ugly am i scaring you all away  


i have managed to not eat one bit of fast food for over 2 weeks!!!! i am so happy!!

i have stopped buying pop when i buy groceries (i tend to still order coke if i go out for food)

when i drink i switch to orange juice (i go out about once a month and drink), i know, not great, but better then coke!

i am eating breakfast as often as i can, something about when i wake up i just dont feel like eating.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Nov 2, 2006)

well, turns out my hernia is back on my right side, found a new way out!!

i got deperessed over the last month and been feeling shitty, not eating good, nothing good at all  put on 13lbs of pure fat 

luckily someone from my work has been very supportive of me and helping me along and cheering me up, so things are looking better! (she makes doctors appointments for me and makes me go, almost like a mother!)



so just an fyi.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Dec 2, 2006)

PROGRESS!!  woo hoo

k, not the best pic, but tummy is tightning up, got my ass in gear, finally bought a electric stove and a slow cooker, good stews and home cooking every day,really no more fast food, amazing how much a electriv stove motivates you (had gas before but baking anything sucked)

so... a standing up pic, no sucking in or anything!






Also been using what little gym equipment i have! I know i can do this dammit!!! i got toooooooooo


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jan 20, 2008)

unfortuantly not much has happened, a 2nd hernia operation waiting to happen, hip problems (possibly serious rumatoid arthritis, not sure yet, thanks mom and dad!) and other crepping up health problems, death in the family (my mother . r.i.p) has left me little time to do much of anything but work and sleep and not very positive thinking mind state.

but i do now have an awsome g/f who is trying to diet so she has kind of got me thinking  a little better, since now i am checking the great recipies people post to help her out.


----------

